# Overboard South of Montauk LI



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I heard part of this go down on the VHF the other day. Man went overboard on a fishing vessel just twenty miles south of Montauk Point Long Island. Six others on the vessel did not see him fall overboard. Search was started within 1/2 hour but he was not found. Sad reminder how slim your chances are if you don't stay on the boat.
UPDATE: Coast Guard Suspends Search For Fisherman Who Fell Overboard - 27east


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

Also in Long Island Sound over the holiday a man and wife were fishing near Plum Gut, he jumped overboard for a swim, current running 5-6 knots, couldn't swim back to the boat. Wife didn't know how to operate the boat which was anchored, didn't know enough to throw any flotation, etc., husband drowned before any one got to him.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

flyrod said:


> Also in Long Island Sound over the holiday a man and wife were fishing near Plum Gut, he jumped overboard for a swim, current running 5-6 knots, couldn't swim back to the boat. Wife didn't know how to operate the boat which was anchored, didn't know enough to throw any flotation, etc., husband drowned before any one got to him.


Jeez! One can only hope other inexperienced boaters learn from this tragic mistake. I once almost rescued some young couple in the Hudson River who jumped in for a swim and could not make it back to the boat. A power boat got to them first. Current was not even near 5 to 6 knots like in the Gut.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

if my math is correct, even a 1knot current will place you 30ft away from an anchored boat in under 10 seconds. 6 knots, you'll be almost 200ft away before someone throws you a floaty!

Many people...especially non-sailors, have no idea how quickly that current moves.

I throw my dive flag out on a 100' foot line before I jump in for a swim from an anchored boat. First it lets me see how fast the current is moving, second it gives me something to grab onto if needed.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I read about that Montauk fisherman in the East Hampton Star. Very tragic.

The incident flyrod posted in Plum Gut is just mind boggling. 

I sometimes swim in the Hudson off my boat but I always deploy a floating line. The 1-2 knot current is enough to overpower a weak swimmer very quickly.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Sometimes things are not always as they seem.....


----------

